# Tom Kelly. When does the out door on road start?



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Is it still going to be behind the jail? I live at 22 and North Ave. I will be willing to help with the set up. What day, and what time? I hope to be running 10.5 Brussless.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

Actually I have 3 potential sites simultaneously in developement. If i speak now what sites it will be it would be premature. I hope to have something crystalized soon. All I can say now is that I was contacted by Warner Brothers to help promote Speed Racer the Movie and we probably will have a season kick off event for that Either May 3rd or 4th. 

Make sure your on my email list and stay tuned to drccc.org and the message board I have setup there.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I would like to schedule a meeting within the next 2 weeks. I've been brewing a few oppurtunities for race sites recently 2 of wich are solid possibilities. Lets get together and talk about it, so please state your time of day, day of the week, location preferences here:

http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5&p=29#p29


----------

